# Jessye Norman Sings Coloratura



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I just discovered this clip on Youtube of Jessye Norman singing the pants off of a coloratura aria by Haydn . I truly think some of you will be amazed. She showed remarkable dexterity here and the fact that her voice becomes smaller up high allows her to sing this piece with the delicacy needed for the high notes. I've heard her occasionally sing with agility but never on this level before.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Her voice sounded a bit higher and lighter when she recorded these Haydn operas under Dorati in the 1970s. She was in her early thirties then.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Her voice sounded a bit higher and lighter when she recorded these Haydn operas under Dorati in the 1970s. She was in her early thirties then.


My only opera buddy listened to it yesterday and said her voice was unrecognizable compared to her later recordings.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> My only opera buddy listened to it yesterday and said her voice was unrecognizable compared to her later recordings.


I saw a clip of her in concert during those years and had the same impression. She really sounded like a soprano back then. That's not a criticism of the contraltoish sound she acquired, which was gorgeous in its own way. Flagstad's voice matured in much the same way; she started out in lyric roles and moved into dramatic repertoire gradually. Both sopranos held up exceptionally well through decades of demanding repertoire, and still had beautiful mezzo-soprano voices at the end.

(You have only one opera buddy in big Seattle? I guess I shouldn't complain about having none at all in little southern Oregon! If you ever get down this way we'll have to listen to some opera together.)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My parents has a radio radio recording from 1992 when she visits Rotterdam singing: Mahler Das Lied von der Erde, she sounds very mezzo like back then.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My lord do I hate Jesse Norman. So dull and over-rated! Typical "Grammy" choice by the judges who really don't know much about classical music and opera.


----------

